# Severe rib pain in late pregnancy?



## BanditaMamacita (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone have bad pain in their ribs? I'm 36+5, and I've had rib pain, mostly on one side, for most of my pregnancy (all of my pregnancies, actually), from my uterus pushing on them. But nowI have this awful awful sharp pain way higher up in my ribs. I can barely move. Is it possible the baby bruised them or something??? I'm totally miserable here and Tylenol isn't even touching it.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

That warrants a call to your HCP or trip to L&D ASAP, as sudden rib pain like that could be indicative of HELLP Syndrome.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

I had pretty severe rib pain, but I felt it in the back on the right side, not the front. It was terrible, nothing could distract me, and I could barely move. I ended up going to a chiropractor who worked with pregnant women and it was immediate relief. The pain would come back after a few days, so I saw her twice a week until I delivered. It was a lifesaver.

I hope you can find relief, it's awful!


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

I had terrible rib pain from 25ish week on with my last pregnancy. I was diagnosed with costochondritis. It's not a very well known condition and is more often present in athletes, but can happen to pregnant women too. It's a swelling of the connective tissues of the ribs.

That could be a possibility. Nothing would touch this pain and it was constant until after I birthed my baby. I'd bring that up as something to look into. But I would definitley put a call in to your HCP. There are other reasons you could be hurting so much and you'll want to figure it out asap.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

Could be your gallbladder too.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

i had really bad rib pain with my DD late in pregnancy - her butt was pushing on my ribs on the right side -when i asked my OB mentioned that my ribs were likely bruised and that she had seen fractured ribs before from babies like that..

with my DS i carried him MUCH lower and he never hurt my ribs ..

i would def. ask about it - in my case it was obviously caused by the baby but you'd want to rule out other causes..


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

My ribs hurt where the baby's butt is. I was told that lower rib pain is normal and fine, but higher rib pain could be a serious problem and should call the doctor right away...


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is how some women who have had HELLP Syndrome describe their rib pain:
http://www.preeclampsia.org/forum/to...p?TOPIC_ID=492


----------

